# Two girls need a home :( One is a Rex. Southern Ontario area.



## luvalot (May 26, 2012)

My two girls need a home. These were actually for my boys but it turns out I am extremely allergic to them. I so much as touch them and I get hives halfway up my arm. Rexie is 12 weeks old and is a Dumbo Rex. She is very sociable and will come greet you right away. Lexie is 9 weeks old and is also a Dumbo Rat. She is a bit mor timid. I also have a 2 week old Critter Nation cage that I would like to go with them. There is also a bunch of hammocks, homes and other toys. The girls have been spoiled and I would like them to continue to be. My boys themselves paid for the Critter Nation cage so I would like to get something for it if possible. Maybe $200?Thanks so much!


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have such severe allergies :[ How heartbreaking. I would love to take them, but unfortunately I'm much too far away. Good luck in finding them a wonderful home!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I would take them but I am over waterFrom you so unless they let rats on cruise.....


----------

